# The long road back



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I think I mentioned it elsewhere but I wanted to update and expound upon it a bit. In early March I slipped on the ice at work and ate it hard; wound up breaking part of the ball and part of the socket of my right shoulder. It took a few weeks to get an appointment with an orthopedics guy who discovered the injury and the dislocation out the back. I got surgery about 11 or 12 weeks ago and just got out of the brace two weeks ago. It's been a drag, to be sure. We lost about a year with Covid-19 and just when things were starting to turn the corner I had this injury happen. I've been out on worker's comp for four months and was actually looking forward to getting back to work.

So fast forward to this Thursday. Had a follow-up appointment kind of thinking maybe I'm close to getting back. No such luck! I'm still forbidden from lifting more than five pounds and won't be cleared to return to work for another 8 weeks at least. While I'm disappointed, I'm trying to be philosophical about it. As I told the surgeons I'm not just looking at two months from now but rather two years, five years, ten years down the road. If this surgery doesn't "take" the next step would be a complete replacement of the shoulder. The junior surgeon has explained that this is "a life-altering injury" and that I can't rush the recovery.

It's a tough time though! I'd like to return my job, and there are some other excellent opportunities I've been mulling over. I'm not a young guy anymore, there are far less years ahead than behind. It's weird but it takes something like this to drive home what a blessing it is/was to work at something that doesn't make me miserable. It's been a long time since I wanted to be anything other than a chef, and it's hard to watch it go by as I sit on the sidelines.

Just kind of venting a bit.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Best wishes for as speedy (and full) recovery as possible. Hang in there!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I had a similar injury to my left rotator cuff and a bone spur. After the surgery there was rehab to develop the muscles again. I was out for 8 weeks. My employers were very accommodating.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

*phaedrus, I wish you well my friend. When you talk about being a Chef you know you're preaching in the right church. Speaking for myself, being a Chef was the only thing I ever succeeded at. Working in this profession is the only job I every worked at, I was able to came home with a smile and the feeling of self-satisfaction after working long hours. Most people don't have any idea of what we do. They look at us in many ways as being in a worthless job, not very important. Take those people and put them on the line with their backs against the wall and in the weeds. I would bet they would crumble and fall. *
I have respect for every Chef in this site. I know how hard the road is to being successful in this business. This business is hard enough when your healthy and not hurting.

You may find you could still stay in this profession by looking into health care or retirement food service. There are many opportunities with less demand on your body.

Take care and again , I wish you well........ChefBillyB


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks, all. I will almost certainly be back in the saddle again and able to do my normal job eventually. It's just kind of frustrating in the mean time.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

And I thought I was having a tough time at work. Sorry to hear you've suffered such a debilitating injury.
May you recover as quickly as possible and keep yourself occupied in the meantime. This too will pass and become just a memory. Best of luck.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Hope it gets better and works out for you but I would also keep it in the back of your mind to start looking or at least thinking of other options out there, even in the industry if you want to stay in it. I know this is just anecdotal but everyone I know who has had some type of major surgery for an injury has never really fully recovered. They may be technically recovered but you can never be at the level you were before, and treating it like it was before only opens you up to the possibility of making it worse or creating a new issue. Don't push yourself because as you know this job takes tolls both physical and mental on people and you can't turn back time with your health.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I imagine a day will come that I will have to move into sales or some other area related to the field. But [hopefully] today is not that day!

I'm going to head out soon to hang out with some friends. A buddy of mine has a boat, we're going to float a lake near his house. Pretty easy, no-impact and he'll handle the boat. At least I have a bit of down time.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Enjoy the down time (as much as possible), it seems like sometimes injuries are the only way down time happens. This is the time to get all of those "when I have some time" projects rolling, as long as they don't fall outside or dr.'s orders. Best wishes on the healing.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks, all! It was a nice time on the lake, then I went to visit a friend from back where I used to live in Idaho. It was 105.3 degrees the whole time we didn't do much, but I can't do much anyways!:rofl:


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Take care @phaedrus !
Finding things to do/spending time with friends will help you relax and that can only be good (for mind and body)!!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Take care phaedrus! 
I saw in myself that I was getting older and the job was becoming too physical for me. With the support of my employer I went back to school and re-educated myself... now I am able to finish my career in the industry but at a level that is much better for me physically.
Spending time with family and friends is a good way to relax and is good for your mental health.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeons, should have an appointment soon. I should find out if I'm cleared to go back to work yet or if I'll be held out a bit longer. Honestly I really don't know what they'll say. My shoulder is better than it was a few months ago but I'm far from 100%. So far I can't reach my back pocket nor can I reach to tie the drawstring on a pair of sweats. The sense I got was that it would be a year or so before I'm as good as I'm going to get but obviously I don't need to be 100% to work, just has to be medically safe.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Former chiro here. Are you doing any physical therapy for the shoulder like walking you fingers up the wall????? Ask your MDs about physical therapy and if it's in store for you at this point.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, the "wall walk" is something I have to do daily. Also some light exercises with weights. My PT guy is awesome and he's helped a lot. It's just frustrating as it's slow going and I'm not used to being "disabled" like this.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Just to clarify I have a regular physical therapist that I work with usually twice a week for the last two or three months. I'm scheduled out through Sept already, presumably will evaluate at that point. He's been great! I do exercises and stuff there and I have "homework" including those wall-walks.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

It's hard to make our brains realize that our bodies don't bounce back like they did when we were young  Keep being as patient as you can, and remember learning new tricks is not a sign of weakness but wisdom.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I have an appointment tomorrow morning with the surgeon! As with all things medical I look forward to and dread it with equal measure.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, looks like I'm out for a couple more months at least. My doctors won't release me back to work til the injury is healed enough. My next appointment is in a couple months. It's disappointing but to be honest it's probably best. My eyes have to be on the my long term health and future- no point in risking it to get back a little sooner.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

That's rough, but it's good that they are taking the lead in saying not yet. Left to ourselves, we kitchen folk usually push too soon.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

fatcook said:


> That's rough, but it's good that they are taking the lead in saying not yet. Left to ourselves, we kitchen folk usually push too soon.


Quoted for truth!  That's absolutely what would happen if they let me go back. I'd start out taking it easy but within a couple days I'd be running around trying to do everything I used to do. Many (most?) of us only have one mode- BEAST MODE! If they tweak the recommendations or if I get ahead of the curve great but for now I'll just wait.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

For what it's worth, bear in mind that Jacques Pepin was in a horrendous car crash, and the doctors were pretty sure he'd never walk again, even if he survived, which they thought unlikely. It's why he stopped doing full-on cooking in restaurants for a long time, and a lot of what propelled him into teaching and then TV. I think we can agree that he's succeeded admirably, and made the food world a better place! You can do it, just take your time and consider what other ways you might be able to stay in the industry you love if the most punishing line work ends up being unworkable. Good luck!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

My team of surgeons and therapists think I should get most of the function back eventually. Obviously we'll see. Guess I'm lucky I'm not a pro golfer or roofer! Once I can lift a case of onions and run a sautee pan I'll be back in the game.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I'm officially unemployed now. My old boss informed me they can't hold my position open any longer especially since I have no idea when I'll be medically cleared to work. I'm not surprised at all; in my state they didn't need to even hold my job for a week much less half a year. It's kind of surprising they waited this long. I'm fine with it, to be honest, and it kind of helps my comp case. Eventually I will reach a point where I can do light duty in which case a modified job would have to be negotiated, etc. Of course those modified duties have a way of morphing; _can't you just unload the truck this one time? We don't have anyone to put that 10 gallons of soup up, are you sure you can't lift it?_ Etc, etc. My old employer had some unrealistic (and illegal) expectations about what I might do as far as being constantly available by email, Slack, phone, etc. If I quit then it would be a golden opportunity for their work comp insurer to attempt to get out of paying so really this is the best outcome for me, according to my attorney.

My PT has kind of moved into another stage. Mobility is improved enough that I'm now doing a little bit of work on strength. It's baby steps of course. I'm still forbidden from reaching into my back right pocket, and the surgeon feels I should permanently abstain from carrying my wallet there (which I have of course done since I was maybe 8 years old!). So I suppose I'll be arguing with the doctors over what I will and won't be doing for the rest of my life. 

The worm has at least started to turn in me _re_ acceptance. I've finally realized that I can't rush this and have no reason to, nothing to go back to that can't wait. That's kind of a blessing. I can see now that I was guilting myself a bit over not getting back to my old kitchen and "leaving them hanging" but now that's out of my hands. I really do have to let the medicine dictate the trajectory of things now. When I'm stronger I'll have a panel that will run a battery of vocational tests and determine if I have a disability rating and what I "can" do work-wise.

The TL;DR version- I'm doing just fine. Maybe I'll even try to relax a bit and live a little while I can't do anything for work.


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

Only advice? Be careful of pain management, try and deal with it the most wholesome way possible, accept you may be breaking down. I'm right there with you, 54 and almost shot out. Good luck and speedy recovery. Honestly, I'd prefer to stay home, cook, smoke grass, and do crafts, but its not in the cards yet.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Luckily I'm through the pain part, at least for now. I might have a little soreness occasionally after PT but it's just stiff, not painful.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, PT is ongoing! Life is kind of easy right now. My brother came to visit and stayed for a couple weeks. Mostly it was a social visit but he did help me with a few things that required some muscle. Helped me assemble a loveseat and hang my TV, so now I can play Xbox while I recover. It's still a few weeks til my next appointment but I'm making the best of it.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Watch out for "nerd neck" if playing Xbox a lot. There is a tendency to jut your jaw out forward and pull your neck out of line, as well as to hunch up your shoulders around your ears. Be sure to do a lot of low-impact gentle rolling and stretching so that this doesn't turn into a problem. (You can look up "nerd neck" and gaming, and you'll find a lot of stuff. Just don't do any actual neck exercises -- anything more than very gentle stretching -- without discussing with the PT people, because you can amazingly easily cause an injury.) Good luck!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I have my next appointment in ten days. We'll see what the surgeons think then.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, now I'm able to life ten pounds instead of five. Still on comp til at least the end of the year, maybe til April. The guestimate is that it will be a year to reach maximum medical improvement. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I joined a gym today, one with 24 hour access via key-card. There's not much upper body stuff I can do yet but I can work out my legs and core. The surgeon told me not to do squats with a bar but that if I find a machine with a padded collar then that's okay. I have no idea when but someday I will be able to work again, and when that day comes I want to be able to stand for a few hours! PT is going well, or so I gather. More range of motion is returning, albeit painfully slowly. But I can at least imagine the day when I'll be able to put my wallet in my back pocket or zip my pants with my right hand.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm a wallet in front pocket guy. Mostly because years ago I read it's a lot harder for pickpockets to pick your wallet if it's in your front pocket. More recently I read that using the back pocket throws your spine out of whack when sitting. Especially if your wallet isn't thin. So there's two cents for you. 
Otherwise, keep up your patience in recovery.


----------



## epic99game (Dec 16, 2021)

huft, thats rough !!!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I had my next 8 week follow up with the ortho surgical guys. The X-rays look good, basically unchanged over the last five months (meaning the joint is staying put where it should). I'm still restricted under a pretty minimal weight limit (like 5 lbs with my 'bad' arm) so will likely remain on work comp a while longer. My next appointment will be somewhere around the middle of Feb 2022. 

In the mean time I signed up a gym a few weeks ago. So I can work out the parts no affected (eg legs and core) plus do some exercises that the PT team has given me. I need to do some cable work with light weight to work the rotator cuff. As for the long term prognosis, it's a bit early to know. One of the surgeons told me he's watching to see how the scapula stabilizes over time. It would be good to know what I'm looking at; will I ever be able to grab an 80 lb case of top butts and toss 'em on the table? I dunno, and the surgeon wasn't really willing to speculate yet. It's hard to know what I'll be able to do work-wise in the long run. Can you be a chef if you can't lift 80 lbs? Well, that's not the biggest part of the job but it's a part.

For now I'm glad that it seems to be healing properly. I was told this kind of injury is about a year to fully heal (as much as it will, natch) and I can see that wasn't just BS!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Right now no one from the top surgeon to the PT guys are willing to opine as to whether I'll ever be able to toss 80lb cases of boxed beef again. We'll see I guess.:emoji_fingers_crossed:


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey phaedrus, most lifer chefs i know are pretty stubborn and pigheaded (I know because I resemble that remark) and won't take "can't" for an answer, especially when it comes to physical tasks and or therapy/rehab. I am in my late 60s and have reluctantly adjusted my thinking to 75lb boxes LOL. Also I am learning to work smarter, not harder.

A year ago August, I was in a motorcycle accident and broke my ankle. Completely severed bone, messed up tendons, ligaments, etc. Docs told me a year and a half to return to a sembalance of normal, if ever, was the best case scenario, but I could tell they were skeptical. They didn't know *who they were dealing with!* On New's Eve, I worked a 14 hour day, not to mention some 6 day weeks with long hours, etc. along the way.

You got this!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

A. coworker of mine lost two toes in a lawnmower accident last summer. After a long recuperation he's back to work and doing fine. A bass player friend fell face first down a large snow bank and hit shoulder first, causing great damage. Recovery took awhile but he's back to playing now. Doctors in both cases were reluctant to give an outcome because as you might expect, they don't really know the person they are treating. Some people give up and some don't and the doctors don't know which one you are.
So yeah, you'll be fine if you want to be fine.
Having said that, working in a healthcare kitchen has taught me a few things. Safety is stressed constantly. Proper lifting, slip resistant shoes, personal protective equipment, cut gloves, knowledge of Safety data sheets for chemicals and many more topics are reviewed constantly. No one is expected to lift any thing over fifty pounds if that much and helping others lift is encouraged. Carts are plentiful and in constant use to move food and equipment from place to place. Injury of any kind and the behavior that precedes it is strongly discouraged.
So when you get back to work in whatever shape your in, take it easy on yourself and make no apologies for it. Cooking is stressful enough on a good day without attempting feats of strength.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I guess it's just been long enough now that I'm getting impatient for my life to get back to normal, or even just a "new normal".


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah waiting and being patient while feeling like stuck in limbo is the tough part. Deep breaths. This too shall pass.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I'll update the saga for anyone that finds it interesting.  I had my eight week followup today. The surgeon said the X-rays look good, everything is where it's supposed to be. My surgery was right around 10 months ago as of today. As it stands I have more mobility than I did a month ago but it's difficult (and not recommended) to reach into by back right pocket. If I extend my right arm as if to shake hands I can raise my hand to about the top of my head; mobility out to the side is less. In PT I'm now working with 15 lb weights for some exercises. My "daily life test" is that I can now pour from a 5 liter tea pitcher without too much difficulty.

I have been prescribed two more months of PT which is great. While I sometimes dread going, it is making a big difference to my ability to use the arm. By the time I see the surgical staff again I'll have been on work comp for one year, and it's not 100% sure I'll be medically stable yet at that time. We shall see!

But life is okay. I've got back into table top RPGs again (think AD&D) with a regular group. Actually two groups, two games per week! So I have that, PT twice a week and I try to hit the gym every other day. My physical therapist showed me things I can do at the gym to help with the arm, and of course I can do whatever for the rest of me.

I'm lucky as hell to have surgeons on my side! Their practice is primarily sports medicine, and given the geography it's a lot of skiing injuries and student collegiate athletes. If it was the surgical center closest to/around the corner from a coal mine they'd probably be beholden to the work comp insurers! But since they're almost exclusively sports medicine, they have the luxury of not really caring what the insurance company wants. So they are able to focus on what's best for the patient (in this case, me).


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It took me nearly 18 months without PT to fully recover from a minor motorcycle accident where I sprained both shoulders and my left knee.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery!
i am married to a gamer.. he and the guys have a regular in person RPG of [email protected] that they play every week,


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

It's been a while since my last update! I have an FCE (Functional Capacity Evaluation) at a local ortho clinic on the 31st of May. There they will evaluate my repaired shoulder and see what I'm fit to do. We shall see!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Sending positive vibes your way. Also known as sending mad amounts of energy to assist with productivity and good fortune.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks! I'm a bit nervous. The arm is never going to be the same, that's clear as day. We'll see if it's enough to get back in the kitchen again. I've hardly ever done anything but cook/chef, and those few times were miserable. After 15 months of not working I'm going stir crazy but nervous to get back into it.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I did my IME and have been waiting for my attorney to get the report for most of the month. He told me it can take a while. Once he gets it there will be an evaluation of what work the doctors think I can do, and he will look at a settlement if appropriate. Maybe by the middle to end of August I'll be off comp and working again, we'll see!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

It appears that I'm just about ready to sign papers to settle my case. I kind of have that feeling like Charlie Brown running up to the football, half-expecting Lucy to pull it away at the last moment!😂 Still, if nothing gums up the works I'll probably take a month off, travel a little and get a week-long camping trip in before I decide the next move. We'll see!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

phaedrus said:


> get a week-long camping trip in before I decide the next move.


Sometimes things don't come across on the internet like I mean them to be...I hope this isn't one of those instances because it is meant to be supportive and hopeful, at any rate...if things go well on a week long camping trip, then you should be able to handle kitchen work :~) if you are selective in choosing the environment, volume, etc. 

You also might have to change your work habits a bit (particularly stubbornness of mind if you are like me); but smarter not harder, I am learning, is not such a bad concept.

Doing a chef/jedi/mind meld from this side of the keyboard!!!☯ ㊙ ㊗


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

cheflayne said:


> Sometimes things don't come across on the internet like I mean them to be...I hope this isn't one of those instances because it is meant to be supportive and hopeful, at any rate...if things go well on a week long camping trip, then you should be able to handle kitchen work :~) if you are selective in choosing the environment, volume, etc.


That's comically beside the point! People don't take vacations only when they physically can't trudge on another day, or hopefully they don't wait that long. I've spent the last half a year being poked and prodded, doing PT and constantly shuffling between appointments with doctors and the insurance company's minions. Now that I have mostly full use of my arm again I'm ready to take a bit of time that's just my own. Maybe I'll return to the kitchen or maybe I'll do something else but I'll do it when I'm good and ready. Already I've given 30+ years to the industry and it's nearly killed me, not sure if I want to let if finish the job or not. At any rate the financial settlement is...substantial. Taking some time to plan my next move will not be a financial burden so long as it doesn't stretch into half a year.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

phaedrus said:


> That's comically beside the point! People don't take vacations only when they physically can't trudge on another day, or hopefully they don't wait that long. I've spent the last half a year being poked and prodded, doing PT and constantly shuffling between appointments with doctors and the insurance company's minions. Now that I have mostly full use of my arm again I'm ready to take a bit of time that's just my own. Maybe I'll return to the kitchen or maybe I'll do something else but I'll do it when I'm good and ready. Already I've given 30+ years to the industry and it's nearly killed me, not sure if I want to let if finish the job or not. At any rate the financial settlement is...substantial. Taking some time to plan my next move will not be a financial burden so long as it doesn't stretch into half a year.



Not that you need me to tell you but IF you choose to return to kitchen work please take it slowly. I know that is easier said than done but please take care of you first.

I got mad at our assistant plant manager this week. He dislocated his shoulder and instead of going to the hospital he popped it back in himself... that caught up to him as he dislocated it in his sleep and had to go the hospital to get it put back in place, Work is NEVER more important than one's health and he felt so ashamed when I was telling him off about it.
I am very quiet about my opinions most of the time and when I let him have it he knew I was speaking my mind and then some.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

leeniek said:


> Not that you need me to tell you but IF you choose to return to kitchen work please take it slowly. I know that is easier said than done but please take care of you first.
> 
> I got mad at our assistant plant manager this week. He dislocated his shoulder and instead of going to the hospital he popped it back in himself...


I initially tried that, after all I've seen _Lethal Weapon_! 😂 But too much bone was broken out for that to work. It's late so I'll write a more elaborate post later but my plan is to take some time off and relax, and contemplate what I want to do. Likely I'll try to find something interesting part time, a kitchen job I can work 15-20 hours and see how that goes.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Your situation reminds me of the Appalachian Trail. Basically, you need to have your rent and bills covered for the six months or so to complete the hike, six to seven thousand dollars for the expenses (approx. 1K per month) and preferably someone to go with you. Now I hate hiking and won't be doing it but it got me thinking it seems to fit your situation pretty closely. Opportunities like this don't come around often. If you have one, dust off the bucket list.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

phaedrus said:


> I initially tried that, after all I've seen _Lethal Weapon_! 😂 But too much bone was broken out for that to work. It's late so I'll write a more elaborate post later but my plan is to take some time off and relax, and contemplate what I want to do. Likely I'll try to find something interesting part time, a kitchen job I can work 15-20 hours and see how that goes.



Good that you are thinking about options and how to live life with this injury. 

Today the assistant plant manager went to the specialist and the only way to fix his shoulder is surgery. I had a good chat with him today and he is going to do it. I reminded him that he has a wife and young child and he wants to be there for all of the firsts with the family and he himself will be better off as well. I said to him that you don't want to ruin the once in a lifetime trip to Disneyworld with the family because you slept wrong and your shoulder popped out and he agreed with me

Do whatever is best for you.. and always keep your well being top of mind..


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I accepted a part time job, maybe 3 days per week, doing prep and assisting making pizza at a boutique neighborhood pizza place. We'll see how I hold up and how I feel after a week or two.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

phaedrus said:


> I accepted a part time job, maybe 3 days per week, doing prep and assisting making pizza at a boutique neighborhood pizza place. We'll see how I hold up and how I feel after a week or two.



How is the job going for you?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I ended up not taking it. Think I'll wait a bit longer to return to work, partly for tax purposes, partly due to not quite being strong enough yet.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> “Life is like a path…and we all have to walk the path… As we walk… we’ll find experiences like little scraps of paper in front of us along the way. We must pick up those pieces of scrap paper and put them in our pocket… Then, one day, we will have enough scraps of papers to put together and see what they say… Read the information and take it to heart.” ~Uncle Frank Davis (quoting his mother), PAWNEE


Just keep walking… everything comes when the timing is right.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

phaedrus said:


> I ended up not taking it. Think I'll wait a bit longer to return to work, partly for tax purposes, partly due to not quite being strong enough yet.


You need to do what is best for you and if you feel like you need more time, the best thing you can do is wait until you are ready


----------

